# Y'all warned me...(Pics added on Page 2)



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

that Alpine bucklings mature early. I believed you, and thought we had moved Elvis - ummm, Goliad - out before he became...active.

Nope!









Baby Alp-mere by fiberaddict75126, on Flickr

I had noticed our Cashmere Queen was looking rather...portly, but - since, after all, we had decided to NOT breed any of the Cashmeres this year - figured it was because she had taken over the hayrack. We went out to milk last night....and we had an extra "Alpine".

He's (yeah....buckling. Bummer!) the spitting image of his father, except for the Cashmere curls he's got going. We're going to wether him and keep him for a year to evaluate his fiber. IF he's got decent Cashmere, he'll be part of the fiber flock. If not...well.....yearlings dress out better than kids. 

So, our 2011 kidding season has started with a surprise. How's yours going? (And, I immediately checked all the Cashmere's ligs, just to see. No one seems to be loose...but who knows? :lol Goliad is one sneaky buck!)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

Oh that's too funny. Little stinker!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

So how old was Goliad when he did this awful deed?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

awww he's adorable!!


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

Alpmere? Cashpine? Either way, he is a cutie. Would love to see pictures when he is really dried out and curly.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

ooh I like Cashpine!  LOL


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

I'll have to backtrack and count, but I *think* Goliad was 3 months or so. We had him in with the girls shortly after we bought him, but moved him and the Nubian buckling over to a seperate pen within a couple of weeks - they did share a fence line, but I ran chicken wire AND garden fencing along the bottom to about 3' to prevent.......accidents. :lol Guess it wasn't secure enough!

I'll get more pictures tonight - this morning he was all dried off and SOFT. I had to get in a few cuddles before milking - he snuggled right up, until he realized *I* wasn't giving out milk. :lol


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

He is a beautiful fellow. It will be so interesting to see how his fiber works up.
I have a pair of doelings out of a 12 week old Nubian buck so yes it happens.
He was being dam raised and I pulled him at 12 weeks but that was not soon enough!
Congrats on an interesting new project!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

He's cute. Some bucks do make babies when they are quite young. I had a Boer buckling I took off his dam when he was just old enough to wean. About a week later, he snuck out of the buck pen and back in with his mom. I know he couldn't have been more than three months old or he couldn't have gotten through the fences. Five months later, two of my dairy does kidded with Boer cross kids. In this case, I was glad two of them were bucks as I always have a market for meat wethers. My friend had something similar happen this year. She left a preordered Togg buckling on his dam til weaning. None of the does in that pen cycled this fall, so it looks like she'll have alot of experimentals born this year as there were also Alpines and La Manchas in that pen. A few years ago, both her Nigerians gave birth to twins sired by a baby Nubian buck. He was tall enough to breed them, but not the Nubian does in the pen.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

I'm thinking that it probably wasn't the security of your fenceline that was the issue, if he was in with the girls at 3 months.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

Well, he is adorable anyway! Will you keep him for his fiber?


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

WAAYYY cute.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

Yeah, he's got a forever home here IF he has usable fiber......the thought of white and black cashemere has me drooling!

And yeah.....I'm thinking "Elvis" matured a little bit faster than we anticipated. Ah, well - it happens, and (looking on the bright side) we have a fresh goat at the time I need to be drying off 2 of the milkers. :grin:


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

What a cute little Cashpine! : )


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

Awww, he is a cutie!


----------



## WGF (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

He is so cute.


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

TOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

adorable! thanks for sharing, I have baby envyyyyy!!!! awe!


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

He is a cutie. Like you said, it will be interesting to see how his fiber turns out.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

What a great surprise.Hope his hair turns out to be the right type.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

What a handsome little guy! I bet he's just as soft and cuddly as a stuffie! I hope his hair turns out to be top grade for you!


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

He's so Fluffy! 
LOL! So darn cute


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

He looks soooo soft!!! And such a pretty color!


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

We had a 3-4 month old Ram lamb that decided he was a boy very early and bred so far 30 of our ewes in July, and we are still lambing early. We are not suppose to be lambing until March 20. You never think it will happen when they are that young until it happens to you!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Y'all warned me...*

OK, was able to get some half-way decent photos of "Vinnie" (short for Vindaloo...just in case he ends up at freezer camp :lol ) to try and show his coat.


Vinnie by fiberaddict75126, on Flickr

And a close-up of his curly, curly tail:


Vinnie Tail by fiberaddict75126, on Flickr

I know our Nubian kids didn't have curly tails, and the Alpines didn't when we got them....but are they born curly? The Cashmeres were...

His coat is soft, but slightly "itchy" - we're not making any decisions until he's about a year old, so he can show us what he inherited from whom. He was disbudded Saturday, and I'll be banding him probably next wekeend. It just seemed horrid to do both ends on the same day....:lol:


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

I just love him.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cute little guy. 

No, my alpines did not have curly hair when they were born.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Why is it that when you do not want kids from that combo they manage to do it far earlier than you anticipated...but when you are itching to use that new Jr herd sire they get shy and inept on you for way too long?


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

LeeAnne, wish I knew the answer to that! :lol


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Very cute! I wonder, even if his hair didn't work out right, if you didn't band him and bred him back to another cashmere doe, would the kids have the right kind of hair and retain the alpine colors? (See, now look at the trouble I'm trying to stir up!)


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2011)

Everything happens for a reason. Maybe he'll be the best Cashpine mishap you could have ever hoped for.


----------

